# Bodymax C10 Elite Strength Trainer Multi Gym *assembly pdf required please!*



## carlos71 (May 24, 2014)

Hi does anybody have the assembly pdf for this gym , that they could attach to a reply here please?

Been offered one for free, I just need to get the manual for when I put it all back together , as already dismantled!

thanks in advance

CB


----------



## dannyls25 (Dec 26, 2013)

mul t gyms are S**t , get a power rack , bar plates and dumbells


----------



## clh (Apr 24, 2014)

Email the company mate in sure they will send you one . Ive got one by vfit and when i emailed them they were quick to reply


----------

